# tradeworks 150/170



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Does anyone know if either of these will take the new rac x fine finish tips from Graco? Any experience spraying with these?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

doctors11 said:


> Does anyone know if either of these will take the new rac x fine finish tips from Graco? Any experience spraying with these?


oh yeah! That is one nice pump. I use one constantly, the 150. RAC5, RACX and any FFT. Believe it or not, the 150 is my go to pump as long as the job is around 5 gallons or less.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> . Believe it or not, the 150 is my go to pump as long as the job is around 5 gallons or less.


That is not much of a sales pitch to me.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> That is not much of a sales pitch to me.


haha well... I mean... come on... its a project pump that I have been trying to burn out since May of last year. Graco gave it to me and said burn it out, keep us posted. 

If I hooked one up for you and hid the pump out of sight and noise, you wouldnt know you were using a small project pump. I should say I only use it for trim and door type work. It always has a FFT on it. 

Keep the SG3 gun lubed and all is good. 16 lbs and a snap to clean and change color.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> That is not much of a sales pitch to me.


I'm selling them for $299 to PT members. Its a steal!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> haha well... I mean... come on... its a project pump that I have been trying to burn out since May of last year. Graco gave it to me and said burn it out, keep us posted.
> 
> If I hooked one up for you and hid the pump out of sight and noise, you wouldnt know you were using a small project pump. I should say I only use it for trim and door type work. It always has a FFT on it.
> 
> Keep the SG3 gun lubed and all is good. 16 lbs and a snap to clean and change color.


Yeah I seen it on your blog about 8 months ago. What is the max hose length on that diy pump?

If graco sent me a free one to burn up I would do the same thing you are and let it be a trim sprayer and for a ceiling here and a ceiling there. 

What is the cost for a new one?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> I'm selling them for $299 to PT members. Its a steal!


I'll take six of them.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Yeah I seen it on your blog about 8 months ago. What is the max hose length on that diy pump?
> 
> If graco sent me a free one to burn up I would do the same thing you are and let it be a trim sprayer and for a ceiling here and a ceiling there.
> 
> What is the cost for a new one?


I dont sell them. They are $299 at SW and the X5 at HD for $299 is the same thing, different body. They run hot in the summer and will shut down. I modified mine by sticking a PC fan on the backend of the motor housing. Easy fix, cost under $12 to do. The fan only moves when the pump strokes and lacks good cooling. By having a steady ON fan when the unit is plugged in, that fixes that issue. No one likes down time waiting 5 mins to cool out. It was 90 in the house when it quit on me. So I figured I would address the issue and not worry about it thru the summer.

Max in spec is 75' but 100 works too.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> I dont sell them. They are $299 at SW and the X5 at HD for $299 is the same thing, different body. They run hot in the summer and will shut down. I modified mine by sticking a PC fan on the backend of the motor housing. Easy fix, cost under $12 to do. The fan only moves when the pump strokes and lacks good cooling. By having a steady ON fan when the unit is plugged in, that fixes that issue. No one likes down time waiting 5 mins to cool out. It was 90 in the house when it quit on me. So I figured I would address the issue and not worry about it thru the summer.
> 
> Max in spec is 75' but 100 works too.


I know you don't sell them, if you did you would be tanking at it right now because none of the things you mentioned made me think I should buy one. :jester:

I was just curious. 

To the OP spend four hundred more up front for a Titan 440 and you will still be using it in five years. I have no doubt that the rig will run the FF tips without problems.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I know you don't sell them, if you did you would be tanking at it right now because none of the things you mentioned made me think I should buy one. :jester:
> 
> I was just curious.
> 
> To the OP spend four hundred more up front for a Titan 440 and you will still be using it in five years. I have no doubt that the rig will run the FF tips without problems.


Are the Titans down that low? $700ish? Was thinking those were closer to $850.

The nicest thing about the 150 is its lightweight portability while still getting nice finishes. I'm sure Graco's intended usage is not how I am using it. They advertise "Quarterly Use: 2-4 times yearly".


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The 390 at spraymall is 699. http://store.spraymallstore.com/grstxelaipas.html

The 440's are higher now but they fluctuate in price. Here is a good titan/spraytech for less than 700. http://store.spraymallstore.com/tiad40sh.html

Yeah no doubt you are abusing it but that is what they wanted from you. 

I just see those types of pumps a waste. A entry level professional unit will last for many many years and you wont feel it should be kept down to 5 gallon jobs.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the input you guys. I've never sprayed before. In the past 9 years I've always subbed out spray jobs that were a part of the bigger job I was on. ie, lattice work under a deck I restored, panneled garage door on an interior garage repaint, kitchen cabinet doors and drawer fromts while I did the carcasses and the kitchen, louvred closed doors and a couple of built ins. Probably used him about 4 times a year. Good guy and he was always obliging but difficult to make out schedules meet. 

I thought about going hvlp turbine but you all talked me out of it for my first rig. So I figured either Proshot of Tradeworks to start. Love the simplicity of the Proshot but not convinced of durability, ability to spray horizontally without losing prime, and small tip selection.

I understand the idea of spending double the price for an entry level pro model, but I also know I won't be using this for anything bigger than what I've already mentioned.

52 years old, recovering from prostate surgery (feel about 62 right now!), I guess status quo sounds better than starting to take on much bigger projects right now.

Thanks again for the help.

Dan


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

JP, I PM'd you with some more specific questions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

doctors11 said:


> JP, I PM'd you with some more specific questions. Thanks in advance.


Replied


----------

